# Chihuahua Wardrobe.



## Kirztiix (Jul 2, 2009)

Anyone know of any sites where I can buy a little wardrobe from for my Chi?


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I would like to get one of those too when i get my girl, havent seen any though sorry.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

i havent seen one but omgz when you find one i want one!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

There is one here but for myself i am not sure they ship to the UK.
So cool!!
http://www.petedge.com/Pet-Studio-S...tegoryId=189&categoryId=882&subCategoryId=883


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

These too.....

http://www.funstufffordogs.com/Qsto...ME=DOG+CLOTHES+RACK+WITH+HANGERS&BACK=A0004A1

http://www.preferredpetproducts.com/pet-wardrobe.aspx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

YAY!! Found this in the UK at last!

http://theonlinepetstore.co.uk/prod_show.asp?prodid=26


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I did buy a little 2 door cupboard and did it up, but then gave it to a charity shop where they were all fighting over it apparantly  so ive got this one now.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

sullysmum said:


> I did buy a little 2 door cupboard and did it up, but then gave it to a charity shop where they were all fighting over it apparantly  so ive got this one now.


That is a lovely one.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I don't have enough clothes to justify buying anything like that. Why not just buy a dolls wardrobe?


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Kristin said:


> I don't have enough clothes to justify buying anything like that. Why not just buy a dolls wardrobe?


Good idea!!


----------



## chloeandoscar (Aug 22, 2009)

isnt that a picture of a dolls wardrobe, a baby born one by zapf creations?


----------



## chloeandoscar (Aug 22, 2009)

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...:official&sa=N&um=1&ei=N9qfSuXhBI6SmwPq7bjeDw


----------



## chloeandoscar (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.elc.co.uk/toy/baby-wardrobe/?scid=awin

this ones pretty, £30 from the ELC


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

the bear factory do a wardrobe  i get some clothes from there too hehe


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I think this one is really cute!

http://www.collectionsetc.com/Doggy...e_Cabinet&productid=410961&rpg=12&cs=108&No=0

It's also VERY cheap and on sale now. Be sure you look at the measurements, as it's not very big. Maybe you could get 2 and put winter in one and summer clothes in the other? I think they are darling.

If you sign up at this site and put in your email address, they will send you tons of coupons and specials. (I always use a "junk" email for stuff like this) but you can get free shipping codes, 20% off coupons, etc.

Brodysmom


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

chloeandoscar said:


> http://www.elc.co.uk/toy/baby-wardrobe/?scid=awin
> 
> this ones pretty, £30 from the ELC


that one is so cute x


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

*Princess* said:


> the bear factory do a wardrobe  i get some clothes from there too hehe


that is such a good idea - doesnt seem too badly priced :]


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

chloeandoscar said:


> isnt that a picture of a dolls wardrobe, a baby born one by zapf creations?


Yes, it is, i have most of their clothes in the top part and their leads and harness's in the drawer.


----------



## otterbaby123 (Jul 22, 2009)

theres a gorgeous pink one here:

http://www.petzcrazee.com/cgi-bin/s...ets_Only_Luxury_Pet_Wardrobe.html#a1118#a1118

but the price is unreal.
you would probably do better buying a doll one


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

otterbaby123 said:


> theres a gorgeous pink one here:
> 
> http://www.petzcrazee.com/cgi-bin/s...ets_Only_Luxury_Pet_Wardrobe.html#a1118#a1118
> 
> ...


ahhhh that one is beautiful :]
when next year are you looking to get your chi? x


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I saw one in pets at home on sale once but there was only one there and I haven't seen it since.


----------



## Kirztiix (Jul 2, 2009)

*Princess* said:


> the bear factory do a wardrobe  i get some clothes from there too hehe


Oh my god! Thats such a good idea!
Lol, I never even considered doing that.


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

I was going to say build a bear workshop to,I still have to get bambi an outfit from there aswell lol


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

i want that one  so cute


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

*Princess* said:


> the bear factory do a wardrobe  i get some clothes from there too hehe


When Lina was itty bitty those were the only clothes I could buy that would fit her lol.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

MarieUkxx said:


> I saw one in pets at home on sale once but there was only one there and I haven't seen it since.


I bought one from Pets At Home, and it was something around 30 pounds  But i don't see it anymore on their website, maybe it's gone 
www.petsathome.com


----------



## MJandFern (Sep 3, 2009)

*Princess* said:


> the bear factory do a wardrobe  i get some clothes from there too hehe


Oh my gawd just the other day I took the lakers jersey off my bear from bear factory and put it on my chi...LOL...It fit perfectly though...


----------



## Razzlette (Jul 14, 2009)

The one you get from build a bear is about $30. It is kinda small but it would work well for a few outfits.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

The bear factory wardrobe has a chest of drawers to match, i saw them in a second hand shop.


----------



## MrsC (Jul 20, 2009)

I am really wanting to get a doggy wardrobe too.. Only one ive seen around at the moment in UK is the one at petzcrazee for a whopping £189.99 which someone has already posted. I used to have the PetLondon hanging rail but now ive got the one that Pets at home used to sell, problem is because it doesnt have doors the clothes tend to get dusty!
Cant seem to find the Bear Factory or Build a Bear wardrobes online, maybe it is just a shop item? Or if someone could post me a link..
I think so far the ELC wardrobe is the best ive seen for looks and value..


----------



## MrsC (Jul 20, 2009)

There is this wardrobe http://www.thegiftedgoat.co.uk/prodView.asp?idproduct=785
cheapest ive seen it is £45.99


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

That's lovely.
I have seen similair on Amazon for cheaper.

I think now i will just use my spare room drawers, they are just sitting empty.
I have taken over the wardrobes in there as i do have a lot of stuff, but will save some space for my wee Darla's clothes i think, hehe!!


----------



## MrsC (Jul 20, 2009)

If anyone likes the Early Learning Centre wardrobe, i have got a code for 20% off, not sure when it expires but it is working today BC0809 - makes the wardrobe £28.95 including delivery.. just thought id share 

If that code doesnt work another 20% off code is BC1009


----------



## MrsC (Jul 20, 2009)

I phoned ELC and got the measurements as theres none online, they are as follows: H 55.6cm W 29.6cm D 7.6cm.. personally i dont think this is big enough for me as ive got 3 dogs! Shame though, i liked the price with the 20% discount!


----------



## MrsC (Jul 20, 2009)

That depth measurement cant be right after looking at it on the tape measure! Think she was just in shock as she asked if i was getting it for my daughters bedroom, and i said no to be honest its for my dogs clothes, she was like, oh, i dont quite know what to say about that! lol...


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

hahahaha-was she speechless? 

i love that ELC wardrobe


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i got one from Pet Edge. i drove down to there warehouse, its about an hour drive, so didnt have to pay shipping. its a nice one, was on sale for 79.99 . you have to put it together. but its a nice size, holds alot of clothes and i love the drawer.


----------



## Litlbitprincess (Mar 3, 2009)

We use a vintage little childs cabinet. I need to get hubby to put a little pole in there so we can hang things. We have a hard time getting hangers here that are small enough.


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

sullysmum said:


> I did buy a little 2 door cupboard and did it up, but then gave it to a charity shop where they were all fighting over it apparantly  so ive got this one now.


Is that a baby doll wardrobe?
Thats such a clever idea! x


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

I've seen some little wardrobes at build a bear, but i really like the ones at petedge.com. They have one with a bed underneath a wardrobe, and it looks like a cute space-saving idea.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Small But Mighty said:


> Is that a baby doll wardrobe?
> Thats such a clever idea! x


Yes, my husband bought it for my birthday last march.It works well, i like it had a deep drawer for the leads and harness.


----------

